# Studio Six Digital for Ipad and Iphone Calibration Software & Mic



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anyone used their audio measurement software or Mics? What do you think?

http://www.studiosixdigital.com/

The iTestMic works directly with an ipad or iphone.

http://www.studiosixdigital.com/itestmic/itestmic.html

They also sell a separate Mic Preamp iAudiointerface2 that has an optical out.

http://www.studiosixdigital.com/iaudiointerface2/

Here is a comparison of their iTestMic and iAudiointerface2?
http://www.studiosixdigital.com/itestmic/itestmic-or-iaudiointerface.html

Is the iAudioInterfac2 worth it over the iTestMic?

They have told me that a waterfall graph is in the works and soon coming to their software.


----------



## pat0 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've used the iAudiointerface2 and found it to work quite well. Haven't tried the iTestMic. The in-app purchases can start to add up depending on what you want to measure.

With an actual calibrator and corresponding mic you can get measurements that agree quite well with a real sound level meter. The software seems pretty solid and it really depends what you are trying to accomplish.

Pat


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for your input Pat. 

Some of the things that I will be using it for or am interested in are:
-Waterfall plots
-Frequency measurements, RTA graph 
-Convenience (quick hook up to an iPad and upgrades are somewhat convenient features)
-Sub measurement mainly but other speakers too

If you look at the difference between the iTestMic and iAudiointerface2 it says that the iAudiointerface2 has following extra items:
1. Generates 5.1/6.1 test signals (I guess via the optical out) - Not sure what extra this really provides. I think the standard 2 channel outputs is fine
2. Line Level testing - not sure if I am missing much here 
3. Transfer Function - again not sure if I am missing much here either.


----------

